# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Aangepaste voeding verzacht symptomen gordelroos

## FRANCOIS580

Gordelroos. Steeds meer landgenoten worden door dit virus getroffen. Gordelroos of zona, behoort tot de uitgebreide herpes familie. Het is een zeer pijnlijke huidaandoening waar je niet gemakkelijk volledig van geneest. Wat zijn nu precies de voornaamste oorzaken van deze huidaandoening? Hoe zien de symptomen er uit en wat is de beste behandeling om zo vlug mogelijk van gordelroos definitief verlost te geraken?

(*Francois580)*

Gordelroos manifesteert zich van de ene dag op de andere, en uit zich kleine, met water gevulde blaasjes. Deze aandoening wordt veroorzaakt door het heractiveren van het waterpokkenvirus. Het herpes zoster virus veroorzaakt gordelroos, en is ook verantwoordelijk voor het ontstaan van waterpokken. Waterpokken komt haast uitsluitend voor in onze vroege kinderjaren. Tijdens de infectie met het waterpokkenvirus wordt dit door je afweersysteem succesvol bestreden. Het waterpokkenvirus geeft zich echter niet zomaar gewonnen. Een aantal van deze virussen weet aan je afweersysteem te ontsnappen en blijven levenslang sluimerend in je lichaam aanwezig. Ze houden zich vooral schuil in de zenuwcellen van je ruggemerg, en dan nog het liefst in die zenuwcellen die rechtsreeks in verbinding staan met je huid. 


Gordelroos bij verminderde weerstand


Meestal houdt dit waterpokkenvirus zich rustig, maar in sommige gevallen wordt het weer geactiveerd. Het slaat vooral toe bij mensen met een verminderde weerstand. Langs de zenuwbanen van je huid groeien de actieve waterpokkenvirussen naar je huid, waar ze het zeer pijnlijke gordelroos doen ontstaan. Een verminderde weerstand is mogelijk het gevolg van allerlei spanningen en stress, van een depressie, van een of andere infectieziekte, van een letsel of door het (langdurig) gebruik van sommige geneesmiddelen.

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder/blogspot.com

----------


## Wendy

Jaren geleden had mijn vader ook grodelroos. Hij had er veel last van weet ik nog. Hij had reuma, waardoor hij veel prednison slikte. Dit kan dan de reden zijn dus waardoor hij gordelroos kreeg.

----------

